# Roamio Plus & 30 second skip



## BiloxiGeek

Never seen this before. When I use the 30 second skip instead of jumping 30 seconds ahead my Roamio Plus goes into fast forward to get 30 seconds further along. The 8 second skip back works like I expect, a direct jump back. I can probably get used to it but its not what I'm used to. Every previous TiVo has just jumped ahead. Is this something that can be set or is it hard coded behavior?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## moyekj

Use the backdoor to get the old behavior (same for series 4 units as well):
While playing back a recorded show enter: Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select


----------



## BiloxiGeek

Thanks, I guess I forgot about setting that back door on previous TiVo's.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## aaronwt

BiloxiGeek said:


> Never seen this before. When I use the 30 second skip instead of jumping 30 seconds ahead my Roamio Plus goes into fast forward to get 30 seconds further along. The 8 second skip back works like I expect, a direct jump back. I can probably get used to it but its not what I'm used to. Every previous TiVo has just jumped ahead. Is this something that can be set or is it hard coded behavior?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


That's called the 30 second scan. It was introduced with the Premiere line. I had used the 30 second skip for many years prior to getting a Premiere and thought I would hate the 30 second scan. Buit after using it awhile I found that I liked the 30 second scan much better than the 30 second skip. Now I couldn't imagine going back to the 30 second skip. To the point that I hate using it on my GFs S3 Tivos.


----------



## Millionaire2K

aaronwt said:


> That's called the 30 second scan. It was introduced with the Premiere line. I had used the 30 second skip for many years prior to getting a Premiere and thought I would hate the 30 second scan. Buit after using it awhile I found that I liked the 30 second scan much better than the 30 second skip. Now I couldn't imagine going back to the 30 second skip. To the point that I hate using it on my GFs S3 Tivos.


Agreed.

I love all the post stating to pop up about the Roamio for things that have been around since the Premiere.


----------



## ilovedvrs

Millionaire2K said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I love all the post stating to pop up about the Roamio for things that have been around since the Premiere.


S3 OTA was so good we didn't want to upgrade.

Plus they didn't offer 4 tuner OTA.

That is the only reason I upgraded was for the tuners not the interface.


----------



## ncbill

tried that

didn't work

hopefully someone will get it working and post the key sequence here



moyekj said:


> Use the backdoor to get the old behavior (same for series 4 units as well):
> While playing back a recorded show enter: Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select


----------



## moyekj

ncbill said:


> tried that
> 
> didn't work
> 
> hopefully someone will get it working and post the key sequence here


 I'm 100% sure it works - it was one of the 1st things I enabled on my S5+. Just make sure you punch in the sequence while playing an existing recording, not during live TV (which would require an extra select).


----------



## BiloxiGeek

It worked on mine while watching last night's Burn Notice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 59er

On both Premiere and Roamio, there's usually an extra "select" needed before you enter the code -- so, Select Select Play 3 0 Select.


----------



## moyekj

59er said:


> On both Premiere and Roamio, there's usually an extra "select" needed before you enter the code -- so, Select Select Play 3 0 Select.


 Not if you enter while playing back prior recording instead of doing it from live TV.


----------



## ncbill

Interestingly, if you keep the 30 second FF, you can stack - e.g. 4 button presses gives a 2 minute FF - was that the case with the Series 4 models?


----------



## Kolenka

ncbill said:


> Interestingly, if you keep the 30 second FF, you can stack - e.g. 4 button presses gives a 2 minute FF - was that the case with the Series 4 models?


It is. I use that all the time in my Premiere to stack up a FF that gets through most/all of the commercials. Helpful when most channels do it in 3/4/5 minute blocks.


----------



## ncbill

the extra select worked for me



59er said:


> On both Premiere and Roamio, there's usually an extra "select" needed before you enter the code -- so, Select Select Play 3 0 Select.


----------



## TwoToedSloth

I just purchased a new Roamio Plus.
I tried Select - Select - Play - 3 - 0 - Select 
I also tried Select - Play - 3 - 0 - Select 

Both failed. 

Am I stupid?


----------



## brianm729

TwoToedSloth said:


> I just purchased a new Roamio Plus.
> I tried Select - Select - Play - 3 - 0 - Select
> I also tried Select - Play - 3 - 0 - Select
> 
> Both failed.
> 
> Am I stupid?


Yes, you need select after play ...

Select-Play-*Select*-3-0-Select


----------



## TC25D

Will this work on a Mini?


----------



## moyekj

TC25D said:


> Will this work on a Mini?


 Yes.


----------



## shfawaz

Any way to change the 8 second rewind to a 10 second rewind instead?


----------



## Bierboy

shfawaz said:


> Any way to change the 8 second rewind to a 10 second rewind instead?


No.


----------



## shfawaz

Has it always been 8 seconds or 10 seconds?


----------



## Bierboy

Whatever it is...it can't be changed.


----------



## worachj

*Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select *

Does the trick code to quick hide the progress bar work on the Roamios?

I use the SD interface on the Premiere and it somewhat works there. It never seems to work during the first couple of minutes of a recording. Hoping it works on the Roamio like it does on the S3.


----------



## bareyb

shfawaz said:


> Has it always been 8 seconds or 10 seconds?


8


----------



## jwbelcher

I see on both Roamio and Mini the behavior (to skip or scan) can be set under Settings / Remote. Its no longer hidden requiring the secret code.


----------



## bareyb

jwbelcher said:


> I see on both Roamio and Mini the behavior (to skip or scan) can be set under Settings / Remote. Its no longer hidden requiring the secret code.


Oh really? Well that's a nice change. It's about time. They used to think it would piss off the content providers so they hid it in the backdoor codes.


----------



## moyekj

worachj said:


> *Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select *
> 
> Does the trick code to quick hide the progress bar work on the Roamio's?
> 
> I use the SD interface on the Premiere and it somewhat works there. It never seems to work during the first couple of minutes of a recording. Hoping it works on the Roamio like it does on the S3.


Yes it still works, but only easily with TiVo remote if you enter manually while watching a Showcase video. Using kmttg Remote SPS Macro works reliably every time however, even for a Mini which doesn't have Showcase video option. It's my favorite SPS code and I use it 1st thing following a reboot to re-enable.


----------



## moyekj

jwbelcher said:


> I see on both Roamio and Mini the behavior (to skip or scan) can be set under Settings / Remote. Its no longer hidden requiring the secret code.


 30 sec skip (not the default 30 sec scan) still requires the backdoor SPS30S to be enabled (but it's a sticky setting that survives reboots).


----------



## worachj

moyekj said:


> Yes it still works, but only easily with TiVo remote if you enter manually while watching a Showcase video. Using kmttg Remote SPS Macro works reliably every time however, even for a Mini which doesn't have Showcase video option. It's my favorite SPS code and I use it 1st thing following a reboot to re-enable.


Thanks. I use kmttg but never thought of using it to set the trick codes. Its always problematic to get the quick hide trick code to work. Thanks for the great tip. Ill try kmttg next time!


----------



## jwbelcher

moyekj said:


> 30 sec skip (not the default 30 sec scan) still requires the backdoor SPS30S to be enabled (but it's a sticky setting that survives reboots).


Ah yea, I see that now. It skip to "tick" which skips further than 30 secs. :down:


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Ah.....on the Showcase video. Never saw that before. Why do we need to do it there now? I'd gotten used to being annoyed by that.


----------



## moyekj

ThreeSoFar said:


> Ah.....on the Showcase video. Never saw that before. Why do we need to do it there now? I'd gotten used to being annoyed by that.


 Ever since "pause ads" were introduced you either have to do it starting with finding a pause ad and pressing down arrow and entering the SPS sequence or do it from a Showcase video. It's been that way a long, long time now.


----------



## questors

moyekj said:


> Use the backdoor to get the old behavior (same for series 4 units as well):
> While playing back a recorded show enter: Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select


That doesn't work for for me on the Roamio. I don't get the confirming 3 bongs and still have the jumpy skip. It does work on my HD.


----------



## moyekj

questors said:


> That doesn't work for for me on the Roamio. I don't get the confirming 3 bongs and still have the jumpy skip. It does work on my HD.


 It does work for Roamio. Make sure you are playing back an existing recording before entering the sequence, not from live TV.


----------



## Rebecca

It doesn't work for my Roamio Pro. I've been using the 30 second skip for at least 10 years and 4 TiVos so I know how to do it. The code doesn't work on the new model. The TiVo makes an error sound when you hit the 3 and the zero. It makes no sound at the end. 

I just got my Roamio Pro today.

********** I got it working!!

It isn't the TiVo. It's the new remote! Grab an old remote and the code works. It programs the box so you can skip on any remote. Just can't get it to program with the new Roamio remote. 

Nice to have my 30 second skip and my new remote. I really like how they redesigned it.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Rebecca said:


> It doesn't wok for my Roamio Pro. I've been using the 30 second skip for at least 10 years and 4 TiVos so I know how to do it. The code doesn't work on the new model. The TiVo makes an error sound when you hit the 3 and the zero. It makes no sound at the end.
> 
> I just got my Roamio Pro today.
> 
> ********** I got it working!!
> 
> It isn't the TiVo. It's the new remote! Grab an old remote and the code works. It programs the box so you can skip on any remote. Just can't get it to program with the new Roamio remote.
> 
> Nice to have my 30 second skip and my new remote. I really like how they redesigned it.


This has been hit and miss for me on my Premieres since I've had them. Just this week I saw on here somewhere this trick: Do the SPS codes while playing a "marketplace" thing--you know, one of the gold star ads on your tivo. There's one for Bounty now I think.

ETA: Showcase video I mean.


----------



## andrews777

moyekj said:


> Yes.


It does, though I found I had to repeat it several times on some units to get it working.


----------



## gigaguy

Newbie, can't get it to work on a Premiere. I'm playing a recording then hitting select play select 3 0 select. still scans.
Also what does the tick mean in the settings. I would have chosen it but it did not specify the # of seconds. My old Sony DVR had option to add index markers to play back that you could skip to.

EDIT- I think I got it, I was wrongly pushing the FF button, lots to learn about this fangled device.
I'll go see what the tick setting means.


----------



## tonestert

Is it possible to do a 20 or 25 second skip instead of a 30 ? I love using the skip for football games between plays but so many teams now a days run plays faster than 30 seconds.

Hey my 100th post, took me long enough to get there


----------



## TC25D

tonestert said:


> Is it possible to do a 20 or 25 second skip instead of a 30 ?


No.


----------



## headless chicken

It took many attempts but I finally got 30 second skip on the Roamio.



Rebecca said:


> It isn't the TiVo. It's the new remote! Grab an old remote and the code works. It programs the box so you can skip on any remote. Just can't get it to program with the new Roamio remote.


Yet another failing of the Roamio. I prefer the larger Glo remote from the S3 which has the DVR toggle switch, which has been very handy in controlling my two side-by-side Tivos without any unintentional consequences on the unit not currently being operated.

It also sucks that the Roamio requires the colored letter keys to operate certain menu/sort functions since these buttons are entirely absent on the Glo remote. I tried using number shortcuts and they don't work. Argh! Tivo can be so frustrating when they take something they've mastered and redesign it for the worse.


----------



## aaronwt

You mean redesign for the better. The Roamio RF remotes are better than the older IR remotes. At least as far as using them with a TiVo.


----------



## RusRus

brianm729 said:


> Yes, you need select after play ...
> 
> Select-Play-*Select*-3-0-Select


I want the "skip" also but where, what is the 'Play" button?


----------



## TC25D

Above the yellow button with the Pause || graphic.


----------



## RusRus

TC25D said:


> Above the yellow button with the Pause || graphic.


Thanks so much. It worked.


----------



## TC25D

You're welcome.


----------



## headless chicken

aaronwt said:


> The Roamio RF remotes are better than the older IR remotes. At least as far as using them with a TiVo.


How so? There's no backlight, the remote has been miniaturized to the point where it's no longer comfortable to hold and the thumbs/mute/record buttons are so miniscule they're hard to press. I also don't like the feel of the new Tivo button. It seems cheaply made and seems to stick.


----------



## shadoh

headless chicken said:


> How so? There's no backlight, the remote has been miniaturized to the point where it's no longer comfortable to hold and the thumbs/mute/record buttons are so miniscule they're hard to press. I also don't like the feel of the new Tivo button. It seems cheaply made and seems to stick.


*old thread new contributor*

I have to agree with you on the new remote, though I'm hoping it will just take me time to readjust. I've been using TiVo since Series1, and so when I bought my first Series 3 HD XL, the new remote (Glo) threw me for a bit, but I learned to love it, so much so, that when I bought a Series 3 HD (no XL) for the bedroom, I was so disappointed that the HD came with a different remote than the HD XL, that I went online and specifically looked for and purchased another Glo remote to use in the bedroom. Now that I've been using this one for a while, I agree with you that my Roamio remote feels somehow cheaper and downgraded. I don't like the shorter-yet-stockier size, I don't like the change in button layout, and I don't like that a lot of the new Roamio menus require the use of the ABCD buttons, hence making the use of my old remote less productive.

Like I said, I'm going to bite the bullet and hope that it grows on me, but they need to understand that replacing a man's remote is a very delicate endeavor.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Give it time, it'll grow on you. The bluetooth itself is the best part. No aiming needed.


----------



## jwbelcher

ThreeSoFar said:


> Give it time, it'll grow on you. The bluetooth itself is the best part. No aiming needed.


+1. You'll grow to dislike the length of the older remotes. They feel bulky / cumbersome now. I've come to prefer the Roamio remotes even better than the original slide remote (which is even shorter / stockier). If you want something more solid, the slide Pro has great weight and balance. I feel its just shy of perfect.


----------



## gmacted

If the code to switch from the 30 second scan to the 30 second skip is:

Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select 

What's the code to switch back to the 30 second skip?


----------



## steve614

gmacted said:


> If the code to switch from the 30 second scan to the 30 second skip is:
> 
> Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select
> 
> What's the code to switch back to the 30 second skip?


Enter the same code again - it's a toggle.

Edit: IIRC, you may have to go into the menus and specifically select the 30 second scan option to get that back.


----------



## gmacted

steve614 said:


> Enter the same code again - it's a toggle.
> 
> Edit: IIRC, you may have to go into the menus and specifically select the 30 second scan option to get that back.


What menus specifically?


----------



## shadoh

ThreeSoFar said:


> Give it time, it'll grow on you. The bluetooth itself is the best part. No aiming needed.


Aroou? Bluetooth? Is that something I have to enable/configure, or is it automagic?


----------



## ThreeSoFar

shadoh said:


> Aroou? Bluetooth? Is that something I have to enable/configure, or is it automagic?


Automatic, I'm pretty sure. I think the Roamio responds with one color for RF and another for IR. It's a yellow circle for me with the RF (bluetooth).


----------



## SnakeEyes

ThreeSoFar said:


> Automatic, I'm pretty sure. I think the Roamio responds with one color for RF and another for IR. It's a yellow circle for me with the RF (bluetooth).


RF and bluetooth are not the same thing.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

SnakeEyes said:


> RF and bluetooth are not the same thing.


bluetooth is rf

the remote is rf

don't care whether its bluetooth what does it matter?


----------



## SnakeEyes

ThreeSoFar said:


> bluetooth is rf
> 
> the remote is rf
> 
> don't care whether its bluetooth what does it matter?


Bluetooth is not rf. Bluetooth is a specific communications protocol that operates on part of the RF range.

It matters because you specifically stated it was bluetooth and it's not. Which led to shadoh asking about bluetooth.


----------



## shadoh

SnakeEyes said:


> Bluetooth is not rf. Bluetooth is a specific communications protocol that operates on part of the RF range.
> 
> It matters because you specifically stated it was bluetooth and it's not. Which led to shadoh asking about bluetooth.


Agreed. I knew about RF (radio frequency). Bluetooth is not the same. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

I see the discussion here is about the 30 second scan/skip, but I believe this is slightly related.

I have been using Tivo since my Series 1 in 1998. When watching recordings and skipping ads, I ALWAYS use the FF button by pressing it three times for maximum speed. When the ads end, I just clicked the FF button a 4th time and all previous Tivos went to play. With the automatic backup of a few seconds, it was fairly easy to land at the very end of the ads.

With the Roamio, the 4th press does nothing and the FF continues. By the time I regroup and hit the play button I now have to rewind.

I only have my Roamio 8 days and I know I will eventually adjust to the change, I just don't know why such a change was even made.

Also, can I change that behavior so the 4th press of the FF will put me in Play mode?


----------



## shadoh

Tivo II Jack said:


> Also, can I change that behavior so the 4th press of the FF will put me in Play mode?


I've seen others complain about this same thing. I've been using TiVo since 2000, and I never did a 4th FF, I always used play, so this change hasn't impacted me. Not sure why they would change it now, and I haven't seen anyone talk about a way to change that behavior.


----------



## tim1724

Tivo II Jack said:


> Also, can I change that behavior so the 4th press of the FF will put me in Play mode?


There's a code to get the old behavior back. While watching a recording (not Live TV) press SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-8-8-SELECT

You'll have to re-enter the code very time you reboot your TiVo. (Unlike the 30-second-skip code and some of the others, it isn't permanent.)

TiVo changed the behavior intentionally a few years ago on the Premier (see Margret's post here) and that has remained on the Roamio. At least they put the SPS code in for us.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

shadoh said:


> I've been using TiVo since 2000, and I never did a 4th FF, I always used play, so this change hasn't impacted me.


You have no past habit to change. As I said, this is only my 8th day with the Roamio so I will eventually get into the correct habit, but it is a real pain right now.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

tim1724 said:


> You'll have to re-enter the code very time you reboot your TiVo.
> 
> TiVo changed the behavior intentionally a few years ago on the Premier (see Margret's post here)


Excellent answer and Margaret's post makes it crystal clear. I have done that accidental 4th click many times but have just learned to live with it.

Having to re-enter the code every time Tivo reboots would be more annoying than breaking my current habit and forming a new one. With these few notes in mind, changing that habit will happen much faster.


----------



## mattack

Tivo II Jack said:


> Having to re-enter the code every time Tivo reboots would be more annoying than breaking my current habit and forming a new one.


Wow, your tivos must reboot a lot!

resetting 30 second skip, until they made it permanent, was the first thing I did whenever my Tivos rebooted, which _was_ fairly frequently for a while (ironically, I had a UPS that apparently started going batty and IT would flake out).


----------



## budgreen

Anyone know if the SPS9S code that is used to activate the onscreen clock and elapsed recording time still exists on the Roamio? I'm still on an original S3 and looking to upgrade to the Roamio platform.


----------



## moyekj

budgreen said:


> Anyone know if the SPS9S code that is used to activate the onscreen clock and elapsed recording time still exists on the Roamio?


 Yes.


----------



## bareyb

budgreen said:


> Anyone know if the SPS9S code that is used to activate the onscreen clock and elapsed recording time still exists on the Roamio? I'm still on an original S3 and looking to upgrade to the Roamio platform.


One of my favorites. :up:


----------



## Tivo II Jack

budgreen said:


> Anyone know if the SPS9S code that is used to activate the onscreen clock and elapsed recording time still exists on the Roamio? I'm still on an original S3 and looking to upgrade to the Roamio platform.





bareyb said:


> One of my favorites. :up:


What is this and what does it do?


----------



## bareyb

Tivo II Jack said:


> What is this and what does it do?


Try it. 

It puts a little clock up in the corner and a counter to tell you where you are in your recording.


----------



## Neil 420

Tivo II Jack said:


> ...With the Roamio, the 4th press does nothing and the FF continues. By the time I regroup and hit the play button I now have to rewind...


You think that's bad? When I switched to U-verse, the 4th press made it go even faster, like 600x! I would have to search all over to find where I was.



tonestert said:


> ...Hey my 100th post, took me long enough to get there


That doesn't look so long to me...


----------



## Tivo II Jack

bareyb said:


> Try it.
> 
> It puts a little clock up in the corner and a counter to tell you where you are in your recording.


OK, I added the clock to my series 3 in a snap, but I couldn't get it to show on my RoPro...until I moved my eye from bottom right to top right. I prefer bottom right, but from what I've read here, it appears there isn't a choice.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

Neil 420 said:


> You think that's bad? When I switched to U-verse, the 4th press made it go even faster, like 600x! I would have to search all over to find where I was.


U-verse??? OK, what in the world is that?


----------



## steve614

Tivo II Jack said:


> U-verse??? OK, what in the world is that?


AT&T's TV service, which is not compatible with Tivos.


----------



## budgreen

Tivo II Jack said:


> OK, I added the clock to my series 3 in a snap, but I couldn't get it to show on my RoPro...until I moved my eye from bottom right to top right. I prefer bottom right, but from what I've read here, it appears there isn't a choice.


Thanks for all the reply's. Bummer about the top right, not sure why they would do that....I like the bottom right as well.


----------



## bareyb

budgreen said:


> Thanks for all the reply's. Bummer about the top right, not sure why they would do that....I like the bottom right as well.


One (small) advantage I've seen to the upper right corner is that the Clock doesn't have to compete with the ever larger "Bugs" that the Networks use in the lower right corner. If there is a bug the Clock will display above the Bug. In the upper corner it can tuck away a little better. So there is one small silver lining.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

bareyb said:


> If there is a bug the Clock will display above the Bug. In the upper corner it can tuck away a little better. So there is one small silver lining.


Reasonable observance, but it is actually very well tucked away in either location. As I said, after activating it on my Series 3, I thought it wasn't working on my RoPro because I was still looking in the bottom right and didn't even see it in the upper right.

Often, while watching I am not even aware it is there but like all the changes made to the RoPro remote buttons, we quickly adapt to them and create new habits.

I just noticed that it isn't showing right now and then realized this is my computer screen.<g>


----------



## Tivo II Jack

mattack said:


> Wow, your tivos must reboot a lot!
> 
> resetting 30 second skip, until they made it permanent, was the first thing I did whenever my Tivos rebooted, which _was_ fairly frequently for a while (ironically, I had a UPS that apparently started going batty and IT would flake out).


I had a recent problem with my RoPro that made me search out this note to add this reply. One of my season pass shows was being cut short at the end and I was trying to change the recording options to record one minute later. No matter how many times I tried, it wouldn't make the change. Then, yesterday I couldn't delete any shows after watching and my To Do List was not being updated day to day.

I decided to reboot and doing so corrected every one of the problems I just mentioned and made me realize something else. This was the first time I did a reboot since you posted this note.

That would seem to clear me to go ahead and restore the 4th FF click option except for one thing. I have already gotten into the habit of using the play button instead of the 4th click.


----------



## Jordankc

Late to this thread, but finally went and checked about that ANNOYING default fast scan instead of the old 30 second skip. Yea! Back to normal.

Ken


----------



## ScottWatcher

Thanks everyone! Had to use my old remote, plus the extra select, but it finally worked!


----------



## rickyTV

I use the clock, 30sec skip, and the fast clear play bar (on pause). I find the easiest way to set these is via kmttg. 

I prefer the clock at the top, since I cover the bottom 1 inch of my tv with a black piece of plastic to cover the now ubiquitous distracting banners found on sports. I do have a few zoom levels on the tv, but they don't let me crop only the bottom 1 inch, hence the low tech solution. 

Interestingly, of the 3 back-doors I use, the 30sec skip is the only one that sticks across reboots/upgrades, at least on my 4 tuner roamio that's the case. I set that many moons ago and have never had to set it again.


----------



## markfheil

I believe the 30 second skip has always been an "undocumented feature", right? the 30 second scan was put in to appease broadcasters since it at least forces you to see several frames of every commercial you skip.


----------



## opus472

moyekj said:


> While playing back a recorded show enter: Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select


Doesn't seem to work for me, still scanning instead of skipping. Just want to make sure - "play" means the arrow directly above the pause button?


----------



## tarheelblue32

opus472 said:


> Doesn't seem to work for me, still scanning instead of skipping. Just want to make sure - "play" means the arrow directly above the pause button?


Yes. If it works, you should hear 3 dings. If you can't get it to work while playing back a recording, try doing it while watching live TV and add an extra "select" in the beginning. If you still can't get it to work, try restarting the box and entering the code again.


----------



## opus472

headless chicken said:


> It took many attempts but I finally got 30 second skip on the Roamio


Still unsuccessful here, tried both during playback and live (with extra Select). Also tried with series 3 remote. No luck so far.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

opus472 said:


> Still unsuccessful here, tried both during playback and live (with extra Select). Also tried with series 3 remote. No luck so far.


I think there is a setting inside Settings that you can turn it on or off. No need to push codes on remote.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

opus472 said:


> Still unsuccessful here, tried both during playback and live (with extra Select). Also tried with series 3 remote. No luck so far.


See image from Remote settings.


----------



## HD_Dude

tarheelblue32 said:


> Yes. If it works, you should hear 3 dings. If you can't get it to work while playing back a recording, try doing it while watching live TV and add an extra "select" in the beginning. If you still can't get it to work, try restarting the box and entering the code again.


Works perfectly on my Pro. Thanks.


----------



## tarheelblue32

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I think there is a setting inside Settings that you can turn it on or off. No need to push codes on remote.


That setting isn't what he is looking for. He wants to change the 30-second scan to 30-second skip. As far as I know, the only way to enable the skip is with the special code.


----------



## opus472

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I think there is a setting inside Settings that you can turn it on or off. No need to push codes on remote.


Thanks, but I don't think that allows for 30 second skip.


----------



## worachj

opus472 said:


> Still unsuccessful here, tried both during playback and live (with extra Select). Also tried with series 3 remote. No luck so far.


At times the only way I can add the 30 second skip code is to hit the info button while watching a recording and scroll to the CC section and enter the trick code while on the CC section.


----------



## opus472

worachj said:


> At times the only way I can add the 30 second skip code is to hit the info button while watching a recording and scroll to the CC section and enter the trick code while on the CC section.


Seems pretty bizarre, but I think maybe that did it! How did you ever discover that trick?!


----------



## worachj

opus472 said:


> Seems pretty bizarre, but I think maybe that did it! How did you ever discover that trick?!


Got it from someone's post in one of the forums a couple of years ago ... just repeating it.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Entering the code while in in the Info and CC screen worked for me too on my Roamio Plus.


----------



## jgbrown54

On Roamio now that it has Quick Mode, the play key calls up the Quick Mode option if you are viewing a recorded video. So if you are playing a recorded video, the Select, Play, Select, 3, 0, Select does not work because the Play is no longer a Play. The Select, Select, Play, Select, 3, 0, Select also doesn't work for the same reason. The proper sequence to the 30 second Skip is............

While watching Live TV, press Select, Select, Play, Select, 3, 0, Select

You will get the three bongs and the skip will be enabled.

To disable the skip, repeat this process.

This also works on a Mini connected to a Roamio.


----------



## bareyb

The way I did it was to go into Settings and Change the default setting from "30 second scan" (or whatever it's called) to "Skip to End". Once that was done I was able to switch to one of my recordings and enter SPS-30-S and it worked as usual.


----------



## jgbrown54

Do you have a 30 second skip or a 30 second fast forward? On mine, when I am on a recording, the SPS-30-S would not recognize the P because that is now the Quick Mode during playback. Then when I got to the 3 I would get an error tone and at the end I would not get the 3 bongs. It would remain in the 30 second fast forward. So for consistency I still recommend using the Select, Select, Play, Select, 3, 0, Select when in Live TV if you want a 30 skip instead of a 30 second fast forward.


----------



## bareyb

30 Second Fast Forward (as you call it), was on by default on my TiVo. That was the point of my post. You can _disable_ "30 Second Fast Forward" in Settings, and then you can use the standard backdoor codes to enable 30SS as you would normally. I did not run into the Quick Mode problem you are referring to after I disabled 30 SFF in Settings.


----------



## jgbrown54

Hmm. Interesting. That doesn't work on mine. I have a Roamio 4 tuner running version 20.6.1a.RC10-USA-6-846. Maybe that makes a difference. If I am playing a recorded video instead of being on Live TV, any time I hit the Play button it pops up a message saying "Quick Mode is OFF (or ON). Press SELECT to turn it on." So the sequence Play, SELECT toggles the Quick Mode. This interferes with the back door to turn on/off the 30 second skip. I'm curious. When you are watching a recorded video and press play does it not ask if you want Quick Mode? Does my method work on yours? If so then we could have a definitive answer that would work for everyone (at least on Roamios.) Someone else would need to verify other units.

Select, Select, Play, Select, 3, 0, Select while in Live TV. Note: If it's already on this would turn if off and you may have to repeat it to turn it on again. You should get the three bongs either way.


----------



## AAaaaagh

Just got a Roamio Pro and can’t get the code to work. If I’m on a live show, it either changes the channel to 30 or turns on quick mode. If I’m on a recorded show it turns on quick mode. I hate the scan because I get motion sick/migraines watching it speeded up. Any help??


----------



## worachj

AAaaaagh said:


> Just got a Roamio Pro and can't get the code to work. If I'm on a live show, it either changes the channel to 30 or turns on quick mode. If I'm on a recorded show it turns on quick mode. I hate the scan because I get motion sick/migraines watching it speeded up. Any help??


At times the only way I can add the 30 second skip code is to hit the info button while watching a recording and scroll to the CC section and enter the trick code while on the CC section.


----------



## don911

bareyb said:


> The way I did it was to go into Settings and Change the default setting from "30 second scan" (or whatever it's called) to "Skip to End". Once that was done I was able to switch to one of my recordings and enter SPS-30-S and it worked as usual.


Holy cow! Thank you so much for this tip bareyb! I have always hated that the advance button on my Tivo Mini scanned ahead 30s instead of jumping ahead 30s like on my Premiere XL4. Now I can get the same instant jump on both (after enabling the "Select - Play - Select - 3 - 0 - Select"). Nirvana!

Thank you again. Not even Tivo support have been able to solve this issue for me. And I've asked them several times, even higher level support, to no avail.

Can anyone confirm that this trick works on the Bolt+ as well? The 30s scanning on my mini has annoyed me so much that I've not wanted to upgrade my Premiere to the Bolt. But hopefully I can do it now!


----------



## DigitalDawn

Yes it works on the bolt plus.


----------



## don911

DigitalDawn said:


> Yes it works on the bolt plus.


Thank you! I ordered my Bolt+ today!


----------

